# making socks white.



## Jumping4Fun (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi all, I have a Welsh Cob with two socks that I want to show and was just wondering how people go about making socks (with lots of feathers) white. I would usually clip socks out and scrub them and use Champion Tails cover cream, but as he's a cob and show naturally...I'm not real sure how to go about it.

TIA


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Why are you against clipping them? He's not a naturally feathered breed, no?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumping4Fun (Nov 20, 2012)

Unfortunately they are, I'm not against clipping them but apparently the judges won't look at him if his feathers have been taken of, unless he's show as a show hack.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Use any whitening shampoo, then when they are thoroughly dry, rub in some cornstarch.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Ivory soap, baking soda after they're dry, or a natural horse shampoo (I use all-in-one wash)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Orvus shampoo. Check any of the whitening threads and you'll see pics of my gelding after his first bath with Orvus (which was also his first bath ever). http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/white-horse-white-634210/


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Orvus is a household staple. Greatest stuff ever. Whitens horses and great for laundering antique linens. It is that good.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I use Mane N Tail shampoo first (and lots of elbow grease) and then I'll follow up with their whitening shampoo, which is purple shampoo to enhance with white.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leahandtucker (Nov 8, 2015)

I don't know if this is true or not , you can search it up on the internet but I heard something about ketchup and/or baking soda making socks white ? Like I said I don't know if this is true or not 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumping4Fun (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks all, and how do you keep them white after washing, do you bandage them over night?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

After I wash them I spray the hell out of them with show sheen, which is supposed to repel dirt. Ill usually re-wash them in the morning even if they are clean with whitening shampoo then spray my socks again! Then for the trailer ride I put shipping boots on to keep my horse from getting poop on them! I'll throw the hind ones on if she is doing a lot of standing around. I like them because even my non horsey girlfriend can put them on/take them off!


----------

